# TT RS Fuel Pump and Module install in a TTS



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

First off I will state this is not necessary if you are not planning on going to Stage 3. 
ONLY the TTRS has a 30amp circuit and 2.5mm wiring to the pump. Mine a 2009 TTS had a 15 amp 1.5mm wire service to the pump with no relay. Yes, you will lose and I can tell you now unnecessary pump prime on door open feature. I have not noticed it at all no additional crank time.
I do not understand how companies are selling this upgrade without the correct size wiring to carry the current the pump needs if it is to operate correctly and produce the right volume of fuel. That being said this is a very easy mod to do. I also feel that this is a cleaner install then some of the other methods for increasing low pressure fuel volume ie. surge tanks or add on pumps.

Items needed: TTRS pump, Fuel Pump control module, tank gasket and a fuel pump relay kit. $650 

Make sure you have less than a quarter tank of fuel.
1. Remove the rear seat.
2. Disconnect battery.
3. Disconnect the factory pump controller.
4. Remove both plastic covers.
5. Disconnect both fuel lines marking them for installation
6. Remove flange locking ring on both tanks. (more on this later)
7. The passenger side with the pump unplug the pump connector.
8. Lift the pump and pull the hose out of the basket for the syphon pump return.
9. Lift the drivers side flange that has the syphon pump to allow the syphon pump supply line to be disconnected. It is a fuel pump like connector. If you felt like you could have done it without the other side being loose you probably can, you will thank me later when you have to connect the new one.
10. Reverse the above to install the new pump. 
11. Run a new 12ga/2.5mm supply and return and a 16ga wire for the relay activation signal.
12. Splice the new thicker wires into the control module plug pin 1 12+ and pin 6 for the gnd. 12+ should come off the relay and gnd should be a good chassis gnd.
13. Splice into the 16ga relay control wire into the wire (1mm thick) that is on pin 3 going into the connector from the wiring harness that plugs into the control module.
14. Mount your kit with relay circuit breaker etc. back under the right rear cargo trim panel near fuse panel F.
15. The worst part. Drop your tank on the right side 20mm. by removing the bolts for the tank straps on the passenger side.
16. Work the new fuel pump control module wiring harness up from the bottom. It follows the fuel lines.
17. Bolt and rivet the mounting bracket to the parking brake cable.
18. Perform a fuel pump adaptation with a VAG-COM

Difference in the pumps if wired correctly



This is a breakdown of the difference that need to be accounted for:



Tool that helps alot.




Syphon Supply hose

The baskets only bottom supply


----------



## Ries (Sep 18, 2014)

Interesting. Makes me wonder what I've got going on with my car.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Ries said:


> Interesting. Makes me wonder what I've got going on with my car.


Your car doesn't have an upgraded LPFP.


----------



## Ries (Sep 18, 2014)

crew219 said:


> Your car doesn't have an upgraded LPFP.


Yes, your right I seem to remember a comment somewhere about how the upgrade setup that is out there wouldn't fit under the car. However this seems to provide a robust in-tank solution. Question I have is how much more capacity does the TTRS pump have over a TTS pump.


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

Ries said:


> Question I have is how much more capacity does the TTRS pump have over a TTS pump.


I provided a graph of pump output difference in one of the first photos! The TTRS pump supports 600hp in the TTRS builds!


----------



## Ries (Sep 18, 2014)

Brd.Prey said:


> I provided a graph of pump output difference in one of the first photos! The TTRS pump supports 600hp in the TTRS builds!


I didn't notice the units on the y-axis until just now. I just thought perhaps you were measuring a signal output between the two.

Weird why they plotted per 15sec. Most plots I've seen are lph.

Where did you pick up the parts and do you have part numbers you could share?

Btw awesome write up. Pics are quite helpful.


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

Reason is that's a fuel pump test results. You basically restrict the output to 4 bar and then run the pump for 15secs and you get that much output based on voltage. That is why the wire gage is so important. You do not want voltage drop! It reduces output volume considerably.

deutscheautoparts.com is where I get all my factory parts, Paul does a great job at a great price. 

Fuel Pump (Seal) Gasket 1J0-919-133-B,8E0-919-133-G	$9.05

TT RS Fuel Pump Module	8J0-906-071-A	$338.25 

TTRS Fuel Pump	8J0-919-051-E,8J0-919-051-D	$202.50


Painless fuel pump relay kit amazon $40


----------



## Ries (Sep 18, 2014)

Well I know what I'm going to be doing this spring. Thanks for sharing the info.


----------



## d0lphinGrey (Jan 6, 2006)

Great thread OP. 

I have a 2009 S3 (Australian) with the TTRS LPFP upgrade, but no module or relay kit installed. I've been experience fuel cuts/engine stall s moments after brakes are applied following WOT. I wonder if this could be due to the incorrect wiring size you mentioned?

TIA


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

d0lphinGrey said:


> Great thread OP.
> 
> I have a 2009 S3 (Australian) with the TTRS LPFP upgrade, but no module or relay kit installed. I've been experience fuel cuts/engine stall s moments after brakes are applied following WOT. I wonder if this could be due to the incorrect wiring size you mentioned?
> 
> TIA


Sounds about right,
I have been sent a brand new module to test that will allow you to use your stock module with any upgraded pump. I will post an initial review tonight.


----------



## d0lphinGrey (Jan 6, 2006)

Brd.Prey said:


> Sounds about right,
> I have been sent a brand new module to test that will allow you to use your stock module with any upgraded pump. I will post an initial review tonight.


Looking forward to the review.

We've tried a 2012 Golf R module which did not make a difference to the fuel cut issue.


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

Install a TTRS or any Low Pressure fuel pump and maintain stock features and pump controller


A company names Torqbyte developed a Digital Control module that goes between the Fuel Pump and your stock controller.
I have received the module. It looks top notch, is made in Canada and looks commercial grade. I have a friend testing it in a Golf-R. It would not do me any good to test it on my car since I have upgraded the wiring and pump controller.

It looks very promising!







I will publish the results!


----------



## arm1tage (Apr 14, 2010)

Ries said:


> Yes, your right I seem to remember a comment somewhere about how the upgrade setup that is out there wouldn't fit under the car. However this seems to provide a robust in-tank solution. Question I have is how much more capacity does the TTRS pump have over a TTS pump.


yea Sean mentioned their LPFP wouldn't fit but my shop, RSW, is confident they can do it. Will report back when it's done.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

arm1tage said:


> yea Sean mentioned their LPFP wouldn't fit but my shop, RSW, is confident they can do it. Will report back when it's done.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd pass on that APR LPFP . . . the controller is unreliable crap. APR has pulled their OPS system off the market (uses the same controller).


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

My TTRS controller and pump is a better and cheaper solution.

I will try and get a price for Torqbytes module.

Besides an in-tank solution that is clean and reliable!

APR is a work around at best.


----------



## arm1tage (Apr 14, 2010)

crew219 said:


> I'd pass on that APR LPFP . . . the controller is unreliable crap. APR has pulled their OPS system off the market (uses the same controller).


My experience is APR stands behind their products. If there are any issues they resolve them and that's worth it for me. I asked them about the TTRS pump because I remember other companies selling it as a kit but they have improved on it with their LPFP kit. IIRC some have had overheating issues with the TTRS pump.

Not to say your solution isn't better but I'm going with APR for peace of mind.


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

arm1tage said:


> IIRC some have had overheating issues with the TTRS pump.


Did you read my install where I wired a 40 amp supply to a TTRS controller. Overheating solved. Too small wires/controller=overheating/cutout.

I quite happy with my APR tune and part.

But, what I am not happy with is chopping into my clean factory fuel routing and by the way jamming an aftermarket part into where it wan't designed to go.
APR won't stand by that! It's an afterthought not a good integral design.

I was just proposing a better way to get a fuel supply good for 600hp.

My configuration has been track tested at AMP road course and no has 25,000 miles on it.

But to each his own and good luck.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

arm1tage said:


> *My experience is APR stands behind their products.* If there are any issues they resolve them and that's worth it for me. I asked them about the TTRS pump because I remember other companies selling it as a kit but they have improved on it with their LPFP kit. IIRC some have had overheating issues with the TTRS pump.
> 
> Not to say your solution isn't better but I'm going with APR for peace of mind.


....LOL

Golf R owners aren't having much luck with that LPFP solution that APR sells them. You have guys that are on their 3rd harness and controller replacement. That controller is a product that should have never left testing. It wasn't running properly on the in-house cars when they released it for sale. 

APR is the only company that hasn't figured out how to use the TTRS fuel pump properly, and it's due to the reasons Brd.prey mentioned.


----------



## Forge-Power (Oct 31, 2016)

Brd.Prey said:


> Install a TTRS or any Low Pressure fuel pump and maintain stock features and pump controller
> 
> 
> A company names Torqbyte developed a Digital Control module that goes between the Fuel Pump and your stock controller.
> ...


Hi Brd.Prey, did you had time for test?


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

No I didnt


----------



## Forge-Power (Oct 31, 2016)

Ok. I did and it is great upgrade


----------



## Ries (Sep 18, 2014)

So is the consensus that the TTRS pump with the torqbyte module is a better solution than the TTRS pump with the TTRS module? I still haven't completed this upgrade.


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

Yes, it is a cleaner install than mine.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Ries said:


> So is the consensus that the TTRS pump with the torqbyte module is a better solution than the TTRS pump with the TTRS module? I still haven't completed this upgrade.


I have a 500mile setup with the TTRS pump and module if you're interested.


----------



## Forge-Power (Oct 31, 2016)

As I know you can't use TTRS LPFP and TTRS modul without serious wiring, regarding as I know TTRS pump is requiring 40A source, and TT have only 16A. So if you decide to go there, it is better to follow first post of this thread. From my point of view, Torqbyte is much more cleaner and easier way to go. Upgrade take something like 30 to 50min max, without to much hassle.


----------

